# $100,000 on the line this weekend in Galveston



## oakleyfishing (Aug 1, 2012)

The Oakley Galveston Open presented by K2 Coolers is this weekend. Online registration is open through Thursday and last chance registration is Friday at the Bass Pro Shops in Pearland at the Captains Meeting. Reg will be open 5-6pm and the Captains Meeting will follow immediately thereafter.

All information can be found at www.oakleyredfish.com


----------



## oakleyfishing (Aug 1, 2012)

Today is the last day for online registration. The onsite late registration on Friday will be at Bass Pro Shops in Pearland from 5-6 pm with the captains meeting immediately thereafter. Captains meeting is mandatory for at least one team member. Food and drink will be served.

All info at www.oakleyredfish.com


----------



## oakleyfishing (Aug 1, 2012)

Results are up at www.oakleyredfish.com


----------

